# vacuum measurements



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I am a hardwood floor finisher looking for part time work. I can sand ,instal, repair, just about any wood floor. 

Iam also looking for some one who has instruments to measure the CFM of some dust control equipment I just purshased.

thanks, Jim 341 6290


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Jim give me a call at 850-529-1335. I get calls from clients wanting their wood floors refinished. Had a call yesterday. Thanks, Kelvin


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks Kelly call you 1st thing Monday.


----------

